# Emergency at Burger King



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Listen to this.

Scott :rock:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Good God, at least the dispatcher had the sense not to send anyone. Of course now the lady will sue the department and Burger King.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:shock: Oh my God! The stupidity of some people. :roll:

I like the dispatchers responce though:

Moron: "You guys are here to protect me."
Dispatch: "What are we protecting you from? A wrong hamburger? What, is it a harmful hamburger?"

:twisted: :lol:

_You're way, right away at Burger King now._


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow I can't believe how idiotic people can be. An effin' burger you got to be kidding me?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Friggen snotty soccer moms.

Scott :rock:


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL oh jeez


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

It would only play a little bit but from what I could get, what a moron. So complain to the MANAGER you friggin MORON!


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

But my kids are hungry and I need to get on the freeway! :roll: 

what an idiot :roll:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

SEND IN THE STOP TEAM!!!! You gotta be kidding me. This is the same woman that will vote at her local election for no new equipment for the police because she didn't get an emergency responce on her friggin western burger!!!!!!!!
What is wrong with people?! :roll:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

This would be a perfect call for NEMLEC.........


----------



## chowder (Mar 29, 2005)

I should be surprised at the stupidness of people like this but i'm not. I guess I have delt with to many people like that in person. Still laughed my @SS off.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

The sad part is that our dispatchers would have sent a cruiser. It would be up to a cop to respond and tell the woman it wasn't a police matter. Our dispatchers wouldn't blow this woman off. You want a cruiser, you get a cruiser. This is a result of a totally civilian communications division.

When I started, we had a Sgt. and three cops in communications. With them were 2-3 civilians.... The good old days. Now their all civilians.
Not only do they give out calls like this, but the removal of cops from the section also took away valuable positions that were used for the old timers, the injured, the burnt out, the screw -ups etc.

Don't get me started.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

If I was the dispatcher I would have had a cruiser stop by to give her a dope slap.


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

Damn good thing she was talking to a "nice" dispatcher and not the infamous CT Trooper. :spank: I'd love to hear that 911 recording.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ditto Foxracing !!!!!!!!

That dispatcher should be given an award.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, we aren't the only ones that think this woman was nuts. This tape has now made its way onto KROCK radio down here. They are having a lot of fun with it. :L:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

dispatcher did a good job handling it. I would have told her it wasnt a criminal matter and would have probably hung up one her 1:30 earlier If I had been riding the pine the night that call came in. Blocking the drivethrough and causing a disturbance sounds like a disorderly with a tow and some cold thai food for kids if I responded :twisted:


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't know Bart....Rumor has it they once dragged you out of a Burger King because you explode when the manager forgot to put the fizzy bubbles in your Mountain Dew


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Very typical for that area. The lady in the drive thru is from a very ritzy, stuck up, area of Orange County. Kudos to the dispatcher for using her judgement instead of sending a unit. 

Of course now she'll be sued for failing to come to the aid of a citizen in need! Also typical for that area.


----------



## MrJim911 (Jun 29, 2003)

If I hadn't sent someone on a call like this I would have gotten in trouble too. It's not my job to screen calls. I take the info and give it to the officers. Me being a highly trained and qualified civilian has nothing to do with it. If anyone has problems with the internal SOP's of their 911 center go talk to their chief, he/she probably wrote the policies. 

The good ole days? The days without a CAD system? No E-911? The days where Public Safety Communications had even less respect then it does now? Yea, let's go back to those days and just put retirees and injured cops up in those chairs also known as lifelines and let them do it, even though they have no desire or want to be in those chairs, nor the training. Yea...the good ole days.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

*911 burger king*

Listen to this 911 call, the dispatcher did a great job.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/bk.html

I love the public


----------

